# Windows CE .NET 4.2 Platform Builder Updates: July 1



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

*Filesys Component Update*

Overview
Fixes Made in this QFE 
Component: Filesys
Description: FindFirstFile and FindNextFile may find multiple instances of a shadowed file.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...59-fff7-44ee-bf08-e2acdbdf052a&DisplayLang=en

*Filesys Component Update*

Overview
Fixes Made in this QFE 
Component: Filesys
Description: A CD-ROM that has a Unicode Joliet file system and an El Torito boot sector shows short file names for files expected to have long filenames.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b3-734a-4eae-8009-3f12308cc858&DisplayLang=en

*.NET Framework Component Update*

Overview
Fixes Made in this QFE 
Component: .NET Framework
Description: .NET Compact Framework update for Windows CE.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
5 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f3-f3f6-44ff-ae35-4197c816d7bf&DisplayLang=en

*Kernel Component Update*

Overview
Fixes Made in this QFE 
Component: Kernel
Description: Update to the Windows CE Kernel that creates a new system variable which can be used to manage byte ordering on ARM processors.

System Requirements
Supported Operating Systems: Windows CE

Windows CE.NET 4.2 Platform Builder
10 MB of disk space required to download, install, and operate per processor

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...d1-9f98-442f-b0b3-5919dc11da0f&DisplayLang=en

Regards

eddie


----------

